# Can Chihuahuas do agility?



## DJEtzel

I'm sure they _could_, but I'm wondering if it's common or if they excel at it in any amount. To me it just seems like their brittle legs and small stature and (what seems to me) like lack of eagerness would make them one of the worst candidates for agility. 

I'm curious because I've been thinking of getting a small dog (rescue) for a while now, and I think I'm going to get one to fill the gap between now and getting an aussie next year, and start getting into agility and get used to it before I ruin a great prospect being a noob at agility. Just for fun, of course, but I've been thinking about chihuahuas and I would prefer to get a dog that would at least _like_ doing it. They just don't seem like they would. 

If they generally don't adapt to it well or do well in agility, what small breeds do? I'd like to keep this dog under 30lbs, please.


----------



## Laurelin

Well they can definitely do agility especially the larger type chis you see so often. I do hear that the teeter tips at 3.5 lbs so... don't want to go TOO small. I have to wait on it a bit with Mia already. 

But... if you want little agility dogs you can't really beat a JRT or a papillon. Or still under 30lbs but a bit bigger is a sheltie too. Those are the 3 breeds I think of when I think of small agility dogs. Paps are often referred to as the border collie of the small dogs and it's with good reason.

http://www.agilitypaps.com/ (Blast is Mia's cousin and from Mia's breeder)
http://daneens.typepad.com/daneens/

ETA: I love agilitypaps' youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/agilitypaps


----------



## Keechak

This is one of my favorite videos ever and it may help with your question lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7C5WNF1Eb4


----------



## DJEtzel

Well, this is the pup I've been looking at; http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17240092

I personally do NOT like JRTs and don't think I could handle their energy requirements. I'd love a pap and love those videos and figured they'd be great for agility, but I don't know if I could handle their energy mixed with their hair. Same thing hair wise for a sheltie. I love shelties and have thought about getting one, but I think I'm more suited for short haired breeds. Paps have been growing on me though; just don't know where I could find one, either. I can't find any suiting my needs closer than ohio via petfinder and don't ever see any on craigslist, either. I definitely want to go the rescue route with this dog. 

I'm just so indecisive. I've gotten a few emails via craigslist about free chihuahuas too after I put out a general wanted ad, but I'm not paying any rehoming fee via craiglist and I made that clear. I just don't know if a chihuahua would suit my needs/wants or not. But I do like them a lot...



Keechak said:


> This is one of my favorite videos ever and it may help with your question lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7C5WNF1Eb4


Wow, that little guy got around! Definitely gave me some hope, thank you Keechak!


----------



## waterbaby

Keechak said:


> This is one of my favorite videos ever and it may help with your question lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7C5WNF1Eb4


Too cute. OMG, the zoomies at the end just killed me.


----------



## Laurelin

DJEtzel said:


> Well, this is the pup I've been looking at; http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17240092
> 
> I personally do NOT like JRTs and don't think I could handle their energy requirements. I'd love a pap and love those videos and figured they'd be great for agility, but I don't know if I could handle their energy mixed with their hair. Same thing hair wise for a sheltie. I love shelties and have thought about getting one, but I think I'm more suited for short haired breeds. Paps have been growing on me though; just don't know where I could find one, either. I can't find any suiting my needs closer than ohio via petfinder and don't ever see any on craigslist, either. I definitely want to go the rescue route with this dog.


But you're getting an Aussie? Shelties certainly wouldn't be any more grooming than an Aussie and a papillon would be FAR less grooming than an Aussie.


----------



## Kyllobernese

One of the best little Agility dogs in our area is a cross between a Jack Russel and a Chihuahua. I have never seen a straight chihuahua at any of the trials I have been at. There is one Italian greyhound that they are just starting but I take one look at those little legs and don't think I would want to chance it.


----------



## DJEtzel

Laurelin said:


> But you're getting an Aussie? Shelties certainly wouldn't be any more grooming than an Aussie and a papillon would be FAR less grooming than an Aussie.


Guh, yes. I make no sense. The thing with the Aussie though is that the grooming and showing (confo) is what the main idea is in my mind. That's what will be fun about it and my time will be dedicated to that. I guess I have a weird way of thinking about it. And yes, the Paps don't have that bad of hair compared at all, but I am worried about their energy after hearing (and seeing!) Mia and Nia and Summer and Cadence and all the rest of the paps around. I'm sure that makes no sense going back to the "But you're getting an Aussie?" remark, but when I get the Aussie I plan on having a house with a real, fenced in yard. I would have a hard time exercising a high-energy breed living here I think. I got very lucky with Frag being so low-maintence. Not completely closed to the idea of a pap though- but where to find one?



Kyllobernese said:


> One of the best little Agility dogs in our area is a cross between a Jack Russel and a Chihuahua. I have never seen a straight chihuahua at any of the trials I have been at. There is one Italian greyhound that they are just starting but I take one look at those little legs and don't think I would want to chance it.


That's what I keep thinking. Although, the chihauhaus and mixes I've been looking at are the taller, slender, proportional dogs that seem to have sturdier legs like the one I linked...


----------



## Laurelin

DJEtzel said:


> Guh, yes. I make no sense. The thing with the Aussie though is that the grooming and showing (confo) is what the main idea is in my mind. That's what will be fun about it and my time will be dedicated to that. I guess I have a weird way of thinking about it. And yes, the Paps don't have that bad of hair compared at all, but I am worried about their energy after hearing (and seeing!) Mia and Nia and Summer and Cadence and all the rest of the paps around. I'm sure that makes no sense going back to the "But you're getting an Aussie?" remark, but when I get the Aussie I plan on having a house with a real, fenced in yard. I would have a hard time exercising a high-energy breed living here I think. I got very lucky with Frag being so low-maintence. Not completely closed to the idea of a pap though- but where to find one?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I keep thinking. Although, the chihauhaus and mixes I've been looking at are the taller, slender, proportional dogs that seem to have sturdier legs like the one I linked...


I think it depends on what you want from the dog... If you're just wanting to dabble in agility before getting an Aussie, then why not try it with Frag? If you just want to have fun with agility and are just wanting a small pet, then pretty much any dog will work. I'd be looking for a well balanced dog that is healthy and less extremely built than a lot of toys. You don't need a drive monster to have a good agility dog. Find the dog you want to LIVE with, or even better... practice with the dog you already have. There's no need to get a dog SPECIFICALLY for agility if you're just planning on having fun. If you want a chihuahua then get one. Agility is just a game after all. 

But as far as papillon energy... they're easy peasy if you enjoy them. Even Mia is pretty easy for me, she spent all day doing absolutely nothing today. She was obnoxious while I was trying to do homework but really... not bad. They vary so much between individuals that low key ones are out there (Rose). 

My neighbors have chihuahuas my girls play with. It's just night and day as far as drive and speed goes. But if you're looking for a dog to just mess around with then that's not a big deal.

Then again might not want to ask me because my second favorite small breed is a JRT.  My paps last as long as my cousin's JRT. Different type of energy but similar energy levels really.


----------



## DJEtzel

Laurelin said:


> I think it depends on what you want from the dog... If you're just wanting to dabble in agility before getting an Aussie, then why not try it with Frag? If you just want to have fun with agility and are just wanting a small pet, then pretty much any dog will work. I'd be looking for a well balanced dog that is healthy and less extremely built than a lot of toys. You don't need a drive monster to have a good agility dog. Find the dog you want to LIVE with, or even better... practice with the dog you already have. There's no need to get a dog SPECIFICALLY for agility if you're just planning on having fun. If you want a chihuahua then get one. Agility is just a game after all.
> 
> But as far as papillon energy... they're easy peasy if you enjoy them. Even Mia is pretty easy for me, she spent all day doing absolutely nothing today. She was obnoxious while I was trying to do homework but really... not bad. They vary so much between individuals that low key ones are out there (Rose).
> 
> My neighbors have chihuahuas my girls play with. It's just night and day as far as drive and speed goes. But if you're looking for a dog to just mess around with then that's not a big deal.
> 
> Then again might not want to ask me because my second favorite small breed is a JRT.  My paps last as long as my cousin's JRT. Different type of energy but similar energy levels really.


I've really wanted to do it with Frag, but I'm worried for a number of reasons. 1) I'm paranoid as all get out about his hips, because I have no idea what he came from. He's still young and I don't want to do damage or increase the risk. That's the only real worry, and then there's the fact that he's very reactive and we're still working through that and his anxiety and softness and I don't know if he'd be able to focus or listen during an agility class. We're just starting to get into a basic obedience class (as soon as I can effing find one). I think he'd have fun doing it if we could just get to that point, but I really don't know how. And yes, I do want to just dabble and want another companion, but I want one that will do it, which was the reason for the start of the thread. I know a lot of smaller dogs are bred to be companions and I don't know if that would effect their desire to actually get out and DO something like agility or not. 

I have always admired paps though and like I said; would not be against one. I would just like a small low-medium energy dog that would compete in agility and have fun doing it. I don't want to have to force a dog to do it and have no fun. I've looked at yorkie mixes, chi mixes, pom and maltese mixes, etc. I just haven't found anyone perfect yet. Since the start of this thread I started actually looking looking for any rescue paps I could and found none in my age range near me. Maybe I should move to canada. It seems like there are a lot there. Likewise, there are tons of Chihuahuas around here, but many you can tell have been bred very poorly and I don't want a physically unstable dog if I intend on doing agility, ya know? And I don't want a teacup or mini Chihuahua because like you mentioned; they won't tip the teeter. Honestly, what comes to mind when I think about what I want in a dog is Kikopup's Splash. Maybe I'll just take a trip and steal her...


----------



## Laurelin

Eh.. focus is overrated. 

Honestly, both my dogs were pretty dog reactive before starting agility and it's really helped them work through their issues. Have you had Frag's hip X-rays.

Personally if you're not set on a breed then I'd just find the right individual in rescue.


----------



## DJEtzel

Laurelin said:


> Eh.. focus is overrated.
> 
> Honestly, both my dogs were pretty dog reactive before starting agility and it's really helped them work through their issues. Have you had Frag's hip X-rays.
> 
> Personally if you're not set on a breed then I'd just find the right individual in rescue.


I figured classes would help with it, but I wasn't sure if it would be appropriate to bring such a reactive dog to a fast paced, not basic class like agility. That's why I'm trying to get him through some basic classes first. 

No, we haven't had his hips xrayed yet just because he isn't yet two and a lot can change from prelims. If I had the extra money for prelims I would, but I'd rather wait to get a true rating for the price. 

That's pretty much what I'm trying to do. I'm loving the thought of a Chihuaha or mix, but I keep seeing all these other cute little scruffy or fluffy dogs too and I just can't decide what's best for me. I'm going to check out this guy on friday; http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17554188

They say he's a Chihuahua, but those ears look awfully pappy-like to me. Another worry I have is that I want a puppy so that I can train it right from the start and train it well to go OUTSIDE since I find so many older small dogs have issues with that (and barking), but after seeing so many.. well.. gross-looking, for lack of a better word, small dogs, I'm worried I'll get a cute puppy and it'll end up ugly or deformed looking. Very superficial, I know, but I don't like a lot of small dogs, mostly because of their looks. I'm sure I'd grow to love it, but I guess that's just a risk you take with rescue dogs, right?


----------



## Jacksons Mom

I think you could definitely find a Chi in rescue that would be up for it. I've met quite a few BYB and out of standard Chi's who are fully of energy and spunk. I think it's more of an invidual dog thing more than anything. I mean, there's even a few Pugs who run great at agility.

Do any little terriers appeal to you? Jackson is 15lbs and either a Silky or a Yorkie but he's got great agility potential. We just started our first class last weekend... I like that he's very interested in doing it, and has energy, but he's still got great focus on me and will listen when he has to. Sure, he won't be the fastest guy on the course, but that's fine by me. 

And while he requires alot of exercise during the week, it's nothing excessive, and today for example... he laid around ALL day with no walks, etc, just out to potty and he is sleeping soundly beside me right now, yet if I got up right now at midnight and wanted to go for a walk, he'd be totally willing. Silky's, Cairns, Border Terriers, Norwich, Aussie Terrier, Westie, Fox Terrier, Rat Terrier (which are similar to Chi's in looks, just a bit more high energy)... etc. All of these come to mind. I've seen good things about a Havanese, too, and the Cavailier King Charles Spaniels.


----------



## DJEtzel

Jacksons Mom said:


> I think you could definitely find a Chi in rescue that would be up for it. I've met quite a few BYB and out of standard Chi's who are fully of energy and spunk. I think it's more of an invidual dog thing more than anything. I mean, there's even a few Pugs who run great at agility.
> 
> Do any little terriers appeal to you? Jackson is 15lbs and either a Silky or a Yorkie but he's got great agility potential. We just started our first class last weekend... I like that he's very interested in doing it, and has energy, but he's still got great focus on me and will listen when he has to. Sure, he won't be the fastest guy on the course, but that's fine by me.
> 
> And while he requires alot of exercise during the week, it's nothing excessive, and today for example... he laid around ALL day with no walks, etc, just out to potty and he is sleeping soundly beside me right now, yet if I got up right now at midnight and wanted to go for a walk, he'd be totally willing. Silky's, Cairns, Border Terriers, Norwich, Aussie Terrier, Westie, Fox Terrier, Rat Terrier (which are similar to Chi's in looks, just a bit more high energy)... etc. All of these come to mind. I've seen good things about a Havanese, too, and the Cavailier King Charles Spaniels.


Some little terriers and mixes of them do. I think I like more mixed small breeds than purebred ones though. Yorkies, cairns, and rats are some of my favorites, though I have noticed I like mixes of them all more. My boyfriend's aunt has two yorkies, and while they're way under-exercised, they're not bad little dogs and are quite cute. I've looked at a few yorkies and mixes as well from craigslist, just none fit (either personality/age wise or owner wise). I'd love a Cavalier though. I've seen some at the agility trial I volunteered at over the summer, but I don't think I'd be prepared for the undoubted medical issues that would come along with them. Gotta keep expenses in mind. But yeah; terriers are growing on me more and more.


----------



## Entwine

Misty and I are currently doing agility and we both LOVE it. She's a 6.5-7 lb Chihuahua..

She is energetic compared to most other Chihuahuas I've come across and isn't as fragile as most are. She's very much a BYB dog..

I will say that she is more of an agility prospect than a lot of my friends' larger dogs.. And we did do LOTS of general obedience before entering in agility.

There are a lot of factors that go into a dog's personality and capability to do work. Just tonight I was telling my boyfriend that Misty can do anything short of pulling sleds. We do agility, obedience, swimming & retrieving, and even play a game where I point out a flock of birds and release her and she sends them flying into the air and runs back to me for confirmation of a job well done. I swear I could hunt with this dog would it be safe (she has NO noise sensitivity, not even to loud gun-like bangs).


----------



## DJEtzel

Entwine said:


> Misty and I are currently doing agility and we both LOVE it. She's a 6.5-7 lb Chihuahua..
> 
> She is energetic compared to most other Chihuahuas I've come across and isn't as fragile as most are. She's very much a BYB dog..
> 
> I will say that she is more of an agility prospect than a lot of my friends' larger dogs.. And we did do LOTS of general obedience before entering in agility.
> 
> There are a lot of factors that go into a dog's personality and capability to do work. Just tonight I was telling my boyfriend that Misty can do anything short of pulling sleds. We do agility, obedience, swimming & retrieving, and even play a game where I point out a flock of birds and release her and she sends them flying into the air and runs back to me for confirmation of a job well done. I swear I could hunt with this dog would it be safe (she has NO noise sensitivity, not even to loud gun-like bangs).


I hope whatever dog I may get is half as cool as Misty.


----------



## Tavi

Hmm so I was checking out the shelter you were going to visit and I saw this little guy - http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17581966 - I know you don't like Jacks but do you have any problems with rat terriers? He looks like he'd be a dynamo on the agility course! =) And I have to admit I thought - http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17553889 and this one http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16173495 - looked really motivated too. But then I'm not sure about your tastes! LoL I should avoid pet finder I want to adopt everything I see!

And if you feel like doing a kidnapping for me - http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16596783 !! So cute!


----------



## Laurelin

I would go for an adult if you're looking for a rescue for sports... 1) You could have them screened for patellar luxatin. 2) you could look for a dog with adequate drive. It's a crapshoot with any puppy but imo moreso with a rescue puppy who you don't know if the parents had PL or not.


----------



## Kyllobernese

My sister and I have Shih Tzy x Maltese and they do great in Agility. At our last trial there were a couple of Boston Terriers and they were very fast and did great, the first ones I have seen at Agility. There were also a couple of Yorkies so I think a lot of the smaller breeds and mixes could all do Agility. So much depends on the dog and how it is trained.


----------



## DJEtzel

Tavi said:


> Hmm so I was checking out the shelter you were going to visit and I saw this little guy - http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17581966 - I know you don't like Jacks but do you have any problems with rat terriers? He looks like he'd be a dynamo on the agility course! =) And I have to admit I thought - http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17553889 and this one http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16173495 - looked really motivated too. But then I'm not sure about your tastes! LoL I should avoid pet finder I want to adopt everything I see!
> 
> And if you feel like doing a kidnapping for me - http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16596783 !! So cute!


I saw that first guy at the shelters listing too and did give him some thought. I figured I'd check him out while I was there if he was there still. The petfinder bio said something about not being there... *shrugs* I checked out cookies too, but I wasn't too sure if she'd fit in well being older. I'm ideally looking for a young adult. I didn't see that other one, but there are quite a few at the homeward bound group that I have my eye on! They seem to have very strict adoption requirements though, so while I will try, I don't know if that group will be an option for us. Right now I'm waiting on my financial aid to get sorted out so that I can get my money back to get Frag neutered and pay an adoption fee. My college decided to stick me with a 1200 dollar charge the other day out of nowhere so I'm still sorting that out... 



Laurelin said:


> I would go for an adult if you're looking for a rescue for sports... 1) You could have them screened for patellar luxatin. 2) you could look for a dog with adequate drive. It's a crapshoot with any puppy but imo moreso with a rescue puppy who you don't know if the parents had PL or not.


Is there any way to get them screened before I adopt? It doesn't seem like it'd make much sense to adopt then screen since I'd still be stuck with the dog.. but I don't know how that would work..



Kyllobernese said:


> My sister and I have Shih Tzy x Maltese and they do great in Agility. At our last trial there were a couple of Boston Terriers and they were very fast and did great, the first ones I have seen at Agility. There were also a couple of Yorkies so I think a lot of the smaller breeds and mixes could all do Agility. So much depends on the dog and how it is trained.


Thanks for the comment. I was wondering about how most "companion" dogs faired at agility, but it's good to see that they _can_ have the drive and motivation to do it.


----------



## Elana55

One of the best Agility dogs at my dog club is a long haired Chihuahua.


----------



## RaeganW

DJEtzel said:


> Thanks for the comment. I was wondering about how most "companion" dogs faired at agility, but it's good to see that they _can_ have the drive and motivation to do it.


A dog doesn't have to have overwhelming drive and motivation to do agility. Does it help if your goal is getting to the World Cup? Yeah. But you can still train the dog. I saw a Samoyed that trotted through the whole course with it's owner in Open. They Q'd.



> I've really wanted to do it with Frag, but I'm worried for a number of reasons. 1) I'm paranoid as all get out about his hips, because I have no idea what he came from. He's still young and I don't want to do damage or increase the risk. That's the only real worry, and then there's the fact that he's very reactive and we're still working through that and his anxiety and softness and I don't know if he'd be able to focus or listen during an agility class.


I've seen some people suggesting that environment has just as much to do with expression of HD (ie, pain) as genetics. Obviously if the genetics are crud there is only so much you can do, but being paranoid about them isn't going to help anything. Do lots of body awareness and rear end strengthening exercises and try to find a class. I'd wait a few more months before really asking him to do really high octane stuff, but he is over a year and you can start low jumps and contacts. Often private trainers (maybe still a class, but not organized through a club or association) are a little more lax about progression of classes. Gatsby is still sort of "ehhh" on basic obedience, but being in a class is, IMO, one of the best things for a reactive dog. "Yes, I know there's stuff, but you still need to use your noggin."

Basically, I don't think you need to get another dog just to dabble in agility with. You have a dog to dabble in agility with.


----------



## Laurelin

RaeganW said:


> *A dog doesn't have to have overwhelming drive and motivation to do agility.* Does it help if your goal is getting to the World Cup? Yeah. But you can still train the dog. I saw a Samoyed that trotted through the whole course with it's owner in Open. They Q'd.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen some people suggesting that environment has just as much to do with expression of HD (ie, pain) as genetics. Obviously if the genetics are crud there is only so much you can do, but being paranoid about them isn't going to help anything. Do lots of body awareness and rear end strengthening exercises and try to find a class. I'd wait a few more months before really asking him to do really high octane stuff, but he is over a year and you can start low jumps and contacts. Often private trainers (maybe still a class, but not organized through a club or association) are a little more lax about progression of classes. Gatsby is still sort of "ehhh" on basic obedience, but *being in a class is, IMO, one of the best things for a reactive dog*. "Yes, I know there's stuff, but you still need to use your noggin."
> 
> *Basically, I don't think you need to get another dog just to dabble in agility with. You have a dog to dabble in agility with.*


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Miranda16

i have a feeling you might be looking for a dog like my two  they are chi mixes and weigh in at 19 and 21 pounds ... and dont look SUPER chi like ... i call them my mini-labs


----------



## Tavi

Darn so you're not gonna help me kidnap that great dane mix eh? LOL Just kidding but I realized I forgot to ask something, I know you're a bit leery about starting agility with Frag yet, but what about Charlie? I mean of course he's young so you're not going to do a lot but in puppy classes we do a lot of basics for agility as just part of puppy socialization. Like working with tunnels and balancing stays and such. I would think with such a smart dog as a Weim whose main instinct is running that it'd be a great way to help work through some of his excess energy and stubbornness in a fun way! Hehe Well whatever you decide is all good but I was just curious what you were working on him with, since I didn't think you were thinking about field trials or hunting with him. =)


----------



## DJEtzel

RaeganW said:


> A dog doesn't have to have overwhelming drive and motivation to do agility. Does it help if your goal is getting to the World Cup? Yeah. But you can still train the dog. I saw a Samoyed that trotted through the whole course with it's owner in Open. They Q'd.
> 
> *I didn't particularly mean overwhelming drive, I just meant any. I've met a lot of chihuahuas and other small dogs that just wanted to lay there or bark instead of doing anything.*
> 
> I've seen some people suggesting that environment has just as much to do with expression of HD (ie, pain) as genetics. Obviously if the genetics are crud there is only so much you can do, but being paranoid about them isn't going to help anything. Do lots of body awareness and rear end strengthening exercises and try to find a class. I'd wait a few more months before really asking him to do really high octane stuff, but he is over a year and you can start low jumps and contacts. Often private trainers (maybe still a class, but not organized through a club or association) are a little more lax about progression of classes. Gatsby is still sort of "ehhh" on basic obedience, but being in a class is, IMO, one of the best things for a reactive dog. "Yes, I know there's stuff, but you still need to use your noggin."
> 
> Basically, I don't think you need to get another dog just to dabble in agility with. You have a dog to dabble in agility with.


Thanks for this info. I didn't know rear end awareness could help, but it makes sense. I'm going to get gong on this right away, and I'll look more into a private trainer too. The club that I wanted to go through just started their last round of classes for the year anyway.  So yes, I'm very happy for the insight about Frag and any possible HD and I KNOW I don't need another dog to dabble in agility, but I'm not getting one for that sole purpose regardless. I'm getting one because I want one, and I'd just like the possibility to be there. I think I'm going to actually get into it with Frag after this encouragement though. 



Tavi said:


> Darn so you're not gonna help me kidnap that great dane mix eh? LOL Just kidding but I realized I forgot to ask something, I know you're a bit leery about starting agility with Frag yet, but what about Charlie? I mean of course he's young so you're not going to do a lot but in puppy classes we do a lot of basics for agility as just part of puppy socialization. Like working with tunnels and balancing stays and such. I would think with such a smart dog as a Weim whose main instinct is running that it'd be a great way to help work through some of his excess energy and stubbornness in a fun way! Hehe Well whatever you decide is all good but I was just curious what you were working on him with, since I didn't think you were thinking about field trials or hunting with him. =)


Haha, I have been so busy with school and work this last week that I haven't had time or keep forgetting to change my signature. Charlie got adopted last week! He was only with us for two weeks, but his housetraining was solid, his crate training was solid, sits were about 90% of the time, and downs were about 50%. They loved him!


----------



## Laurelin

> I didn't particularly mean overwhelming drive, I just meant any. I've met a lot of chihuahuas and other small dogs that just wanted to lay there or bark instead of doing anything.


There's lots of large dogs that do the same thing. 

Drive is not set in stone... you can build it in a dog with virtually none. A lot of what a dog 'wants to do' depends on their upbringing and what's been brought out in them. Many of those same dogs might be superb on the agility field. A dog is really what you make it to some extent. 

Summer is not terribly drivey and certainly meeting her on the street wouldn't make you think she is very drivey at all but she is very good at agility. No, she's not super fast but she likes it. Even drive doesn't make or break an agility dog. For example, my trainer's Giant Schnauzer has a lot of drive. He is maybe the driviest of her four but he just doesn't like agility.


----------



## Tavi

Oh yay for Charlie finding a forever home!! LoL I'm so glad for him, he had such a rough start with his first family! Hehe Congrats on the successful foster!


----------

